# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կրթական համակարգը Հայաստանու. դրական և բացասական կողմեր...

## Wisper

Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ կրթական համակարգը մեծ դեր է խաղում Երկրի զարգացման մեջ: Իսկ ի՞նչ կարող ենք ասել մեր երկրի կրթական համակարգի մասին, ի՞նչպիսի դրական և բացասական կողմեր ունի այն, և վերջապես ի՞նչ կարևոր փոփոխություններ կարելի է մտցնել...
Ձեր պատասխաններում ակնկալում եմ լսել նաև ձեր անձնական փորձից եկած մտքերը և առաջարկությունները՝ կրթական համակարգը բարելավելու համար  :Cool: :

----------


## Apsara

Այս ինչ թեմա ես բացել, հենց այսօր պետական քննություն էի հանձնում մանկավարժություն և մեթոդիկա առարկաներից: Այնքան շատ բան եմ ուզում ասեմ, բայց շատ հոգնած և կշտացած եմ կրթությունից: Ինձ կներես, վաղը կմանրամասնվեմ :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

կարևոր հարց է /ըստ իս ամենակարևորը/:
Նախ պետք է վերացվի համատարած կրթությունը 8-ից հետո, այսինքն դրանից հետո պետք է սովորեն միայն ունակները, և դա կատարվի համապատասխան թեսթավորումից հետո միայն:  Պետք է ամբողջովին վերանայվեն մի շարք առարկաների դասագրքերը: Առաջին հերթին Ֆիզիկա 9 և 10... Հայ Գրականություն... Քերականություն... Քիմիան ամբողջությամբ , Անգլերենի աբսուրդ մատուցման ու ուսուցման տեխնոլոգիան : Ավելացվեն ժամերը հասարակագիտական առարկաներից: Փոխվեն հասարակագիտական գիտելիքների մատուցման ձևերը: ժամանակավորապես դադարեցնել Հայոց պատմության դասավանդումը առկա խայտառակ դասագրքով: Որպես նոր առարկա մտցնել հունարենը, քերականության պարտադիր ուսուցմամբ, և սրա միջոցով նախապատրաստել երեխային այլ օտար լեզուների յուրացմանը: Սովորացնել բանավոր խոսքի արվես, հռետորական արվեստ: Մեծ տեղ տրվի արվեստին: 

Մաթեմաթիկայի վիճակը շատ ավելի լուրջ է ու իմ կարծիքով ՝ ամենախայտառակը: Դասավանդումը միջին և ավագ դասարաններում կատարել ֆիզիկայի հիմքի վրա,  ստոպ տալ ներկա ուսուցման ձևին և դասագրքերին: Կիրառել այնպիսի տեխնոլոգիաներ, որ երեխան անմիջապես, ռեալ կյանքում կիրառի իրեն տրված մաթեմաթիկական նյութը: 

Ինստիտուտներից պետք է վերացվեն բոլոր "շեղող" բաները:  Առաջին հերթին - հանվի  տարեկետման իրավունքը: Ժամանակավորապես կասեցվի ՀՀ-ում թեկնածուական ու դոկտորական թեզերի պաշտպանման իրավունքը:* Պետական ԲՈՒՀ-երի Դասախոսների մեծագույն մասին  ընդհանրապես վռնդել կրթական ոլորտից*: Ուսուման վարձը ավելի շատ թանկացնելու հաշվին  ներմուծել լավ դասախոսական կադրեր իրենց ուսումնական ծրագրերով աշխարհի տարբեր հեղինակավոր ԲՈՒՀ-երից: 
Չնայած ինչ երկարացնեմ  :Smile: : Ինչ մոդել որ կուզեի իրականացվեր,առկա է Ֆրանսիական Համալսարանում , ու սկսում է իրականացվել Եվրոպականում, եթե շատ չխանգարեն  :Wink: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

dvgray, ասածներիդ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, մենակ չհասկացա հունարենի ուսուցանման նպատակը...  :Unsure:  Նկատի ունեմ՝ ինչու՞ հենց հունարեն, էլի։  :Think:

----------


## Root

Հենց երեկ նայում էի ավարտական ու ընդունելության քննությունների թեստերը ...
Ճիշտն ասած գիտեի որ մենք ապրում ենք Հայաստանում.... բայց որ *ես* մակարդակի չգիտեի ... 
Կարճ ասած ահավոր հիասթափված եմ կրթական համակարգից էլ, կրթության նախարարությունից էլ , նախարարից էլ ...

Դարձրել են գեղարվեստական թատրոն ...

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray, ասածներիդ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, մենակ չհասկացա հունարենի ուսուցանման նպատակը...  Նկատի ունեմ՝ ինչու՞ հենց հունարեն, էլի։


Ես իհարկե լեզվաբան չեմ, բայց ծանոթանալով հունարենի քերականությանը, նկատել եմ, որ ժամանակակից բազմաթիվ լեզուների քերականությունը հենված է հենց նրա վրա / օրինակ ռուսերենը, հայերենը /:  Կան բաներ, որ ամբողջովին են փոխառնված /օրինակ հայերենում նախածանցներն ու վերջածանցները, ածականի գոյացնուման տարբեր ձևերը և այլն / :
 Իզուր չէր, որ ռուսական նախահեղափոխական գիմնազիաներում հունարենը պարտադիր ուսուցման առարկա էր  :Wink: :

----------


## քաղաքացի

Կրթական համակարգ  :Think:  Ինձ թվում է հենց այստեղից են մարդկանց կաշառակերություն սովորեցնում  :Bad:  Ես չեմ շարունակում կրթությունս հենց սրա պատճառով:
Հունարենի հետ համաձայն եմ, որպես 3-րդ լեզու: Ես գիտեմ, որ նաև դպրոցներում անցնում են մի հատ էլ «մեռած» լեզու՝ լատիներեն, բայց ես շատ ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ, որ լատիներենի փոխարեն սովորեցնեն գրաբարը:

----------


## Wisper

Հեհ, հունարեն, լատիներեն.... լավ լա սպասեք մի հայերենը դորդուբեշ անենք նոր էլի...

Լավ, անցանք գործի  :Cool: :
Ուրեմնս կրթական համակարգ եմ ասե՞լ: Մդաա  :Think: : Սա մի լուրջ ճյուղա Երկրի և անհատի ապագայի կերտման մեջ՝ խաղուպար չի  :Cool: : Երևի թէ սկսեմ նրանից, թե ինչը դուրս չի գալիս կրթական համակարգում, մնացածը ձեռքի հետ կգրեմ ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա: Դպրոց - Շատ ու շատ բացասական կողմեր ունի՝
1. Նենց տպավորություն եմ ստացել էս 10 տարվա տանջանքներից հետո, որ ամեն մի դասարանը մի առանձին դպրոցա... Գոնե մի փոքր պետք է նախագծված լիներ մի ընդհանու հիմք, ըստ որի և պարտավոր կլինեին հարգարժան ուսուցիչները ուսուցանել մեզ: Էս անտերը նրանովա կարևոր, որ մեկ րլ դասատուն չգա ու շշմած հարցնի:
- Վայ  :Shok: : Էրեխեք ջան, էս ինչա՞, չե՞ք անցել բա անցած տարի... ամաաննն как всё запущено...  :Xeloq: :
2. Դասագրքերը պետք է կազմվեն նորմալ պրոֆեսիոնալ մարդկանց կողմից, այլ ոչ թե մի փախած դեմքա գալիս ու հայտարարված մրցույթին առաջին տեղնա բռնում՝ իրա կաշառակեր ծանոթների միջոցով, ու հետո էլ սաղ բյուժեի փողերը ուտումա մանուկներին նվիրելով մի տականք գրքեր (նույնիսկ արտաքին տեսքը), որոնք 10 տարիների ընթացքում պետք է բթացնեն խեղճ երեխային: Կորչե՛ք այլանդակներ (հանձինս՝ Միքայելյան ազգանունով մի մարդու, որը պղտորեց մաթեմատիկա առարկան...), մեզ պետք չեն ձեր այլանդակ գրքերը... Բացի դրանից էլ մի ընդհանուր ստանդարտների պետք է բերվեն գրքերի չափսերը և արտաքին տեսքը, թե չե համեմատեք ասենք հայոց լեզվի (պրիչոմ մի այլանդակ հեղինակ էլ էս գիրքը ուներ...) և գրականության գրքերը, որոնք անհամատեշելի են ու հաճախ շատ մեծ բարդություններ են առաջացնում երեխաների մոտ...
3. Պետք է հիմնովին նորացվի կամ գոնե... գոնե վերապատրաստվեն դասավանդող կազմը... Ինքներտ հլը համեմատեք էն ռեպետիտորներին՝ դասախոսներին, որոնք հստակ լուծումներ էին տալիս ասենք մաթեմի խնդիրներին, ու մեկել դասատուներին, որոնք մի անկապ բան էին լուծում, բայց դէ անկապ ու անհասկանալի ձևով, որը ոչ միշտ էր ճիշտ... Հատկապես պետք է ուշադրություն դարձվի կրթական համակարգում աշխատող մարդկանց վարձատրությանը: Լավ վարձատրության դեպքում նորանոր կադրեր կհայնվեն կրթական համակարգում՝ ճիշտա ջահել կլինեն, բայց դէ պայծառ միտք ու մեծ եռանդ կունենան: Լավ կասեք, բա՞ դասատուները: Իրենք էլ պետք է անգնեն թոշակի՝ դրա համար հարգելի պետությունը պետքա թոշակները էնքան սարքի, գոնե դասատուների համար, որ իրանք նորմալ պահպանեն իրենց գոյությունը:
- Պետություն ջա՛ն, արդնացիր, ժամանակն է, որ դու գործես...  :Angry2: :
4. Դպրոցները պետք է լինեն որոշակի ընդհանուր ստանդարտների շրջանակներում, պետք է ժամանակակից լինեն՝ հենց միայն ինտերնետին միացված լինելու տեսանկյունից  :Cool: : Դպրոցը պետք է երեխային ապահովի տեշեկատվությամբ, կազմակերպի սեմինարներ, որոնք թույլ կտան երեխային շփվել գործարար աշխարհի հետ, տեսնել թե որ գործնա իրենց սրտով ու որ գործնա առաջ գնում տվյալ պահին: Օրինակ մեր դպրոցում մինչև ասում էին, որ համակարգչային մրցույթ կա, մինչև իմանում էինք, արդեն պրծած էր լինում: Այ տենց...
5. Դպրոցական գույքը առաջնային պլան է պետք մղել, որի թվում են համակարգիչները, սպորտային պարագաները, ներքին կահավորության պարագաները և այլն
6. Դպրոցները պետք է ունենան որոշակի ադմինիստրատիվ մարմիններ, որոնք հոգ կտանեն դպրոցի ընդհանուր աշխատունակության մասին: Օրինակի համար մեր դպրոցի կոմպերը գտնվում էին ողբերգական վիճակում, ոչ ցանցն էր նորմալ աշխատում, ոչ հենց իրանք կոմպերը և ոչ էլ ինտերնետը... Չկար մի մարդ՝ ցանցային ադմինիստրատոր, որը կհետևեր այդ ամենին: Ես անձամբ իմ անշահախնդիր օգնությունն էի առաջարկում մեր տնօրենի քարտուղարուհուն, որը հենց մեր ինֆորմատիկայի դասատուն էր, և խոստանում էի կարճ ժամանակում ամբողջը նորմալ աշխատացնել: Բայց իմ առաջարկին բացասական պատասխան ստացա... Բա  :Sad:   :Bad: :
7. Դասարանները պետք է ոչ ավել լինեն, քան 20-25 հոգի մաքսիմում: Սա այն թիվն է, որի դեպքում մեկ նորմալ ուսուցիչը կկարողանա դասը բացատրել երեխաներին...
8. Սա շատ կարևոր կետ է, որին մեծ ուշադրություն են դարձնում արտասահմանում: Նախքան երեխայի ընդունվելը, պետք է հստակ պատկերացում կազմվի նրա մտավոր, հոգեբանական և նաև ֆիզիկական ունակությունների մասին: Չպետք է հոգեկան խանգարված կամ լուրջ մտավոր թերություն ունեցողներին «գցել» նույն տեղը, քանի որ նորմալ երեխաները շատ են տուժում դրանից և բացի դրանից էլ «ոչ նորմալներն» էլ են տուժում՝ ձեռքառնոցիի առարկա դառնալով, օրինակի համար էլի... Մի խոսքով կարևոր ու լուրջ հարցա, որը պահանջում է լուրջ մասնագետների միջամտություն...
9. Բացի էս ամենից պետք է կարգավորվեն նաև մանրմունր այլ հարցեր, օրինակի համար՝ բուֆետի սռողջ սնունդը, սանիտարահիգիենիկ պայմանները, երեխաների հանգիստը և այլն և այլն............

Հ.Գ. Ժամանակի սղության պատճառով անդրադարձա միայն դպրոցների խնդիրների որոշ մասին:
Հ.Գ.2 Իմ կարծիքով, եթե կատարվի գրածներիս մոտ 90 տոկոսը, ապա մեն կունենանք ամբողջ աշխարհի համար օրինակելի կրթական համակարգ, բազմաթիվ նոր և պրոֆեսիոնալ մասնագետներ և հետևաբար նոր աշխատատեղեր... Այսքանից կարելի է ասել, որ կունենանք հզոր պետություն, որը իր գրկում է պահելու հզոր մարդկանց՝ հզորացնելով պակաս հզորներին...  :Ok:   :Hands Up:   :Smile:

----------


## wagamaffia

Քանդել նորից սարքել.... վերափոխելը անիմաստ կլինի, քանի որ խառնաշփոթ կառաջանա:

Ամբողջովին արտագրել Եվրոպական կրթական համակարգերից... և վերջ, ավելի շուտ հիանալի սկիզբ: :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Դե փոխանակ տարեց տարի աշխատեն գոնե ինչ-որ չափով հեշտացնել, քանի որ տարեց արի երեխաներն ավելի քիչ են սովորում և ոչ թե ավելի խելացի և աշխատունակ են դառնում, իսկ նրանք  ավելի բարդացնում եմ: Բացառությունների մասին չխոսնեք, միշտ էլ եղել են, ուղղակի հիմա ավելի քիչ են:
Դրան գումարած՝ աշխատում են ամեն կերպ եվրոպական համակարգը բոլոր տեղերը ներառել՝ մոռանալով այն փաստը կամ նույնիսկ հիշելով և թքած ունենալով ժողովրդի վրա, որ մենք Եվրոպայում չենք, եվրոպական մինիմում պայմաններ չկան երեխաների մոտ: 
Եվ ինչքան էլ զարգանանք, միևնույն է էլի լինելու անապահով ընտանիքներ, անապահով ընտանիքներում խելացի երեխաներ, որոնք շանսեր չեն ունենա այս համակարգում: Ինչ էլ ասեն, թե հավասարության համար է:
Կոռուպցիա եղել է և կլինի: 
Վերջի վերջո հնարամիտ ժողովուրդ ենք դառնում, երբ փող է պետք լինում պոկել:

----------

